# What do you snack on?



## lookitsjen (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey everyone! So I just got started on Prednisone and Imuran and have not been able to satisfy my hunger! however, I don't know what is safe to snack on. I can't eat chips or salty stuff because I've started getting really bad canker sores when I do. I'm tired of eating toast and crackers and was told to stay away from fruits and veggies while flaring. Pudding seems to be good, but i wanted to know what everyone else snacks on when they are flaring.  Suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## denisk (Jul 27, 2011)

jello and peanut butter sandwiches for me I also started the exact same meds


----------



## Guest555 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nuts.


----------



## Nico85 (Jul 27, 2011)

When i was on preds, i kept having an urge for pepperoni pizza with different dips. Hence i put on over a stone in weight... still trying to rid myself of it 4 weeks after coming off them.

Also cheesy pasta with bacon through it!


----------



## rygon (Jul 27, 2011)

Porridge oats will help with hunger, either as a cereal or in bars.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 27, 2011)

Tostitos Baked Scoops w/ sharp cheddar shredded on top, Cheerios, homemade Rice Krispy Treats, applesauce, PB&J Uncrustables...

I snack like no other.  I could keep going with that list. lol


----------



## xJillx (Jul 27, 2011)

Pretzels (with a little honey mustard if I can handle it), crackers, cheerios, and goldfish are my go to snacks.


----------



## lookitsjen (Jul 27, 2011)

Ah, thank you everyone. I am taking note of everything so i can go to the store. mm totally forgot about goldfish, definitely have to get some of those


----------



## HeatherMN (Jul 27, 2011)

Plain yellow corn tortilla chips
Veggie Straws
Pretzel sticks (with or without cheese dip-num!)
Wheat thins
Goldfish
almonds (chewed to death!!)
dried fruit
cereal bars
occasionally, I will eat plain kettle chips but I can't really handle greasy stuff so those have to be an occasional thing


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life (Jul 27, 2011)

corn chips...dip in salsa mixed with sour cream.


----------



## Nico85 (Jul 28, 2011)

What are these 'Goldfish' things, is this some Weird and wonderful American sweet?? lol


----------



## 25times (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm having this problem too. I find myself in the kitchen 20 minutes after a huge dinner. it's not that I'm even hungry, I just want to be eating. I need to know some low calorie snacks that take a while to eat and that won't hurt my stomach. nuts, popcorn and chips are out. As are vegetables. I feel like I should be eating ice chips again haha good old hospital snacks.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.pepperidgefarm.com/productlanding.aspx?catid=722

@Nico - go here to see what Goldfish are.

Usually if I'm still hungry after I just ate, I'll try and drink a whole bottle of water or Gatorade.  Then wait for it to settle, maybe 10-15 mins.  If I'm still hungry after that, then I know I have to eat something safe.  Always being hungry is a sign that things are moving fast in my body.  Never a good feeling.

Low calorie snacks that are my kind of Crohn's safe for me include cereal, cinnamin toast, white rice, soup, plain baked potato (only butter w/ s+p), pierogies, etc.  Usually I think bread or starch when I think safe snacks.  Calories can be a pain sometimes, so I have spent a lot of time in grocery stores just browsing labels.  Cheddar and potato pierogies have been my go-to safe food whenever I get a twinge for the past 3 yrs or so.  Plus they're really low in calories.  Mmm..

Hope all this helps. <3


----------



## Cookie (Jul 28, 2011)

Hummus.  I used to do hummus and pita chips, but now that I am gluten free, I do hummus and cucumber slices or carrot sticks.  I also like natural almonds, Greek yogurt and honey, and if I really need energy, a Lara bar (cashew is my favorite).  Before I was gluten free, I ate Cliff bars instead.  They are good for energy, but can be a little too sweet sometimes.


----------



## Nico85 (Jul 28, 2011)

euw humus is disgusting

cheers jessica - they goldfish things look good but i dont think you get them in Scotland!

If i feel peckish on preds i sometimes sit and eat a bowl of dry honey wheetos without milk. just pick at them


----------



## lookitsjen (Jul 28, 2011)

oooh I love hummus but i was told to stay away from it while flaring =\ I've been going crazy on Coco Puffs and chocolate pudding lately and of course mac n cheese n mashed potatoes. Thanks again for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## chrisnsteph1022 (Jul 28, 2011)

I eat nuts and grapes for my snack. But some people have issues with the skin on grapes. Never seems to bother me, though.


----------



## scoutfinch (Jul 29, 2011)

- Roasted almonds (And yes "chewed to death" as HeatherMN put it.  My jaw muscles get a workout.)
- Cereal, ones with sugar, eaten dry without milk
- Gummi candies
- Popsicles (especially now in the summer)


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jul 29, 2011)

I love hummus too, very easy on my stomach.  I usually put it on pita bread.  I found mini pita rounds which are perfect for dipping into hummus and snacking on.  Dipping veggies into it would be good too if you can handle raw veg.  I also like potato chips dipped into hummus.  I have seen that many on the forum can't handle MSG, which is commonly found in a lot of potato chips.  I bought some chips the other day, I believe they were Lays chips, and the bag says right on the front "No MSG & no preservatives".  So I will be buying those more often, yum!


----------



## lola99 (Jul 29, 2011)

When I was flaring bad i didn't notice anything made a difference on the pain while i ate. You can try smoothies. Be careful on prednisone you can gain weight quick. I lost 10 lbs from being hyperactive then gained it right back because i was so hungry. Im off of it now though since i got cushings. You can steam all your veggies.


----------



## denisk (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm really hoping to gain weight while on preds.  Very surprising to hear that some of you can tolerate eating nuts?  I though that was a big thing to avoid?


----------



## lookitsjen (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah I'm excited to gain weight. I lost 35 lbs in a matter of months and now look like a sack of bones. I am also surprised that some can eat nuts I was told that's a big no-no.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree... ew, humas. I also stay away from nuts. Especially if I'm flaring.


----------



## Lydia (Jul 30, 2011)

lookitsjen said:


> yeah I'm excited to gain weight. I lost 35 lbs in a matter of months and now look like a sack of bones. I am also surprised that some can eat nuts I was told that's a big no-no.


You are going to find what you can and can not eat will be totally different from the next crohnie. Its a lot of trial and error. Nuts are realy fibrous and they can irritate some people. 

Do you like avocados? Thats a really nutrient dense food. Maybe some guacamole with some crackers. Eggs are a great snack, however you like them. Maybe keep a half dozen hard boiled eggs in the fridge. Applesauce and fruit cups are nice. The fruit in them is really soft. I love the jello fruit cups. 

If you are not already, think about taking a multivitamin. I think prenatal vitamins are great because they have a lot of extra vitamins the crohnies alse need like iron.


----------



## lookitsjen (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Lydia, I will try guacamole and see how that goes since i love it. *sigh* sucks like you said it's all trial and error. My doc also told me to take a multi vitamin i need to pick some up today.


----------



## scoutfinch (Jul 30, 2011)

Eggs are a great suggestion.  They're so versatile and quick cooking!  I am in the pro-hummus camp.  I like cutting up pitas and toasting them in the oven until they are crunchy.  Sometimes I grate some parmesan and chopped fresh herbs onto them while they're still warm - instant fresh yummy pita chips!  

On the topic of nut tolerance - yes, I surprisingly can eat roasted almonds without any trouble.  Mind you, I do chew them until they're practically the consistency of almond butter before swallowing.


----------



## Lydia (Jul 30, 2011)

And if you cant tolerate whole nuts, you may be able to tolerate nut butters. There are so many now. Peanut, almond, and cashew butter is great.


----------



## Jefferson (Jul 30, 2011)

denisk said:


> jello and peanut butter sandwiches for me I also started the exact same meds


HA!!  EXACTLY what soothes my hunger pains!  :beerchug:


----------



## Maliena (Dec 5, 2015)

In october i was diagnosed with crohns and have been having troubles with snacking, i get flares from alot of breads and things like that, so ive been struggling on finding something easy to make at anytime of the day to snack on, any suggestions?
Ive read through the comments but most things people commented made me have flares when i tried then through the last 2 month


----------



## Justanothercp (Dec 5, 2015)

Non processed foods.


----------



## fewdalord (Dec 5, 2015)

Smoothies
Water w costco protein powder and a bit of peanut buttdr


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 5, 2015)

Rice chips, soy chips , gluten free and dairy free ice cream.


----------



## Tuff (Dec 5, 2015)

Bananas, waffles, pancakes.


----------



## Georgeforaday (Dec 19, 2015)

Dates and nuts, though recently certain nuts are effecting me! 
If you have a sweet tooth get some almond butter, tear a date in two and fill it with almond butter! its amazing!

humous is good! with toasted pita, or crackers, or carrots and pepper if you can handle raw veg?

I find breakfast bars are really good, but the oaty soft ones aren't good.


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 19, 2015)

Almond butter is good


----------



## Hayleynm (Jun 15, 2020)

So, I’m new to this crohns stuff. I don’t know what I should eat. Can I have some help please.


----------

